
Facebook Is Calling the Cops on Sad Users - MBCook
https://reason.com/blog/2019/02/13/facebooks-calls-cops-on-sad-accounts
======
mnm1
So Facebook will swat you if its algorithms don't like what you say or you
violate its terms of service or for whatever reason it wants to fuck you over.
Now there's a good reason never to use that garbage. This is insane. I wonder
if people have already died from this and how many...

~~~
Simulacra
I think it's called getting "Zucked"

